

Ask HN: what kind of pages (automated) can I create to make money from Adwords - quietthrow

What kind of pages (automated) can I create to make money from Adwords? Is there a name for this field/domain that I can learn more about ?
======
zachlatta
I'd be surprised if this isn't a violation of Adwords's TOS. HN is also
probably not the best place to ask about this. We're all about making things,
not making money with shady techniques.

